# NetworkManager takes a minute to decide to use wlan0

## yrral

Hey guys, I have NetworkManager installed to start at boot and everything works perfectly except for that it somehow decides that the eth0 device is a better choice and tries to use that to connect for a full minute until it fails to get a dhcp request. The weirdest part of this is that the eth0 interface doesn't even have a cord plugged in to it. Is there a way to make NetworkManager ignore the eth0 interface if there is nothing plugged in?

 *Quote:*   

> May 28 21:29:20 localhost NetworkManager: <info>  starting...
> 
> May 28 21:29:21 localhost NetworkManager: <debug> [1243571361.084678] GentooReadConfig(): Enabling DHCP for device wlan0.
> 
> May 28 21:29:21 localhost NetworkManager: <info>  wlan0: Device is fully-supported using driver '(null)'.
> ...

 

----------

## Hypnos

That should happen automatically.  Sounds like the driver for your eth0 is broken, such that NetworkManager doesn't get correct information about your plugged-in status.

----------

## yrral

hmm, I'm using the e1000e driver for

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

Which is correct, I think. I've tried both the 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 and 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 kernels and they both exhibit the same problems for the ethernet behavior

I found this thread about the issue but no resolution

http://www.mail-archive.com/e1000-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg01229.html

Any suggestions?

----------

## Hypnos

On this page (found through the kernel config help, which led me here, then look at "Adapter Part Number to Driver Identification") it wants you to download the e1000e driver (stated in the 'readme.txt' on the download page).

So I guess e1000e is correct, and this is a bug that needs to be resolved.

Just for kicks you can try e1000 or igb ... DISCLAIMER:  I'm not responsible for any damage that results   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yrral

i tried e1000 and igb and they both did not recognize my card.  :Sad: 

What are the procedures for filing a bug? Do i file the bug with gentoo or with the kernel team?

----------

## Hypnos

First, you may want to verify the bug using vanilla-sources.  If it starts working, then the problem is in some Gentoo patch and you should a bug in the Gentoo Bugzilla.

If you can verify the bug, contact the driver maintainers (found through "MAINTAINERS" file of top-level in kernel source):  http://e1000.sourceforge.net/

It might be worth asking on the mailing list before filing a bug, and mentioning that others are having this problem as well.

If there is already a bug on this issue, they will let you know.

Good luck!

----------

